# Fitting UVB to ceiling?



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

Currently I have a uvb tube hanging from the back of viv

just has the 2 plastic ends with cable going out top of viv, so no fittings etc










im buying an arcadia reflector and feel be better to fit to the ceiling but im unsure how to fit to ceiling with reflector attached


all i can think of is either screw through the reflector into ceiling or some how staple the cable to ceiling and let just hang down a bit


?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The reflector will come with 2 clips that hold the bulb. They also have a hole in them to screw them to the top. What I did was screw the reflector to the viv and then screw the clips on.

Edit: Actually the T5 ones came like this but just looked at one of the T8 ones I have and that has plastic clips that slot into the reflector. So if it's a T8 you have then slot the clips in and then screw the reflector to the viv.


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Good advice already given.

Let me know if you get stuck!

John


----------

